# Closed Indefinitely



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

Lamenting what you've probably seen in the Norcal news: A section of Skyline Blvd above Los Gatos went down the mountainside a couple of days ago. Drone footage shows nothing but a sheer drop where maybe 100' of roadway used to be. With more heavy rain falling today, I fear this slide is just the first of several. Locals are asking gawkers to stay away in order to keep the weight of traffic to a minimum.

Climbing up out of Los Gatos behind Lexington reservoir and riding Skyline north from 17 to the top of Highway 9 was one of my favorite rides last year. The route is a big, gradual (mostly) climb with light traffic, nice pavement, and great scenery. Now it's anyone's guess when cyclists will be able to ride it again.


----------



## RollingBarge (Apr 5, 2012)

Agreed. I hope they can "patch" it back by summer it just looks to be quite the expensive challenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

The skyline trail is intact past the damage and while not ideal on a road bike, it is passable on slicks. More ideal would be a gravel/cx type bike with a little tread. I checked it out last weekend and confirmed with a runner that had just run most of the trail.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

rcb78 said:


> The skyline trail is intact past the damage and while not ideal on a road bike, it is passable on slicks. More ideal would be a gravel/cx type bike with a little tread. I checked it out last weekend and confirmed with a runner that had just run most of the trail.


So, can one walk over or around the slide?

Speaking of closed things, Calmar Cycles in Santa Clara, after 50 years in business, is closing forever. They are tearing down the building to build apartments. Bummer. They are selling off their inventory at discounted prices.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't try to walk over it. The first step is a lulu. Here's a great drone video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhLYaCOiK1M

Even walking around looks pretty risky. One slip or one small cave-in along the way and it's goodbye Charlie.

If I read the maps correctly, the slide is about 1/2 mile west of the Deer Ridge parking area. There is a skyline trail access point maybe 50 yards east of the slide, and about 1/4 mile west on the trail there is a point where getting back to the road looks pretty easy. But that assumes no mud pits along the way. I've no desire to step in one wearing road shoes.

I'll probably try riding Skyline sometime in April. If by then I don't know more than I know today, I'll just have to get past the slide by trial and error.


----------

